# Yale in 1963 – Yale in 1971 What happened in those 8 years



## Billax (Sep 26, 2011)

Yale in 1963:



























Yale University Campus, New Haven, Connecticut, Possibly for Unpublished Fortune Portfolio "The Clothes"
Turning to Yale 1971:










There's a story in what happened between 1963 and 1971....


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm not sure if you are asking because you don't know or if you do know the story and are asking us to guess. But, here's a possibility. 

1. Kennedy (an Ivy hero) was killed in 1963. 
2. Rfk was killed in 1968. 
3. Not only were Ivy League campuses very different in 1963 and 1971, but the Country was very different. 
4. Vietnam escalated a lot between 63 and 71 (especially 67- 70) 
5. The '68 Democratic convention is proof of how much the Country was changing. 
6. The hippy movement gained traction during this time. 
7. All college campuses changed because of Vietnam. 
8. MARIJUANA and LSD usage increased dramatically during this time.


----------



## Billax (Sep 26, 2011)

Ah, dear Noble Professor, I do know what happened, as I am of the period and lived it! My question was rhetorical, but you provide a good start to a very rich set of cultural and societal changes. There are more, of course, and I'm eager to read more of your contributions and those of others!


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

Billax said:


> Ah, dear Noble Professor, I do know what happened, as I am of the period and lived it! My question was rhetorical, but you provide a good start to a very rich set of cultural and societal changes. There are more, of course, and I'm eager to read more of your contributions and those of others!


i hope my contributions were on point. But, I know of another big change. Yale started admitting women. I'm not sure exactly when during those years.


----------



## Billax (Sep 26, 2011)

1969, Professor. You are on point!

So, I'll bounce it back to you. 

When did the birth control pill become available?
What happened to male college enrollments when the draft was reinstated to meet the needs of the Viet Nam war? 
When did the Beatles make their first appearance in the United States?


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

I was watching the Newsreel documentary on the student take-over of the Columbia campus (68) and just about everyone had on OCBDs, with Levis. There were lots of mustaches and hair was scruffy. But no one was outlanI dishly dressed, and the traditional garb had not been totally abandoned. I think people not of that era believe that the hippie look seen in Woodstock was what replaced the traditional clothing on campus, but that's not the case. Standards were relaxed, for sure, as rules were liberalized. Neckties were not required, men could go and stay overnight in the Barnard dorms and discourse was less restrained. But the hippies were some thing else. I can't recall when the anything goes mode became the dorm, but it was in evidence when I was at Cornell in '82. I think we can trace it all back to when Johnny Carson wore a Nehru suit on the Tonight Show.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

Billax said:


> 1969, Professor. You are on point!
> 
> So, I'll bounce it back to you.
> 
> ...


obviously, I could look these things up, but I can hazard a guess without looking them up. The pill was late 50's or early 60's. I would guess 1961.

I would assume college enrollment skyrocketed because of deferments after the draft started back. And the Beatles, I know the answer is 1964.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

Another very important event happened. It's impact on the culture as a whole is quite small. But, for me personally it was a pivotal moment in time. My parents met and were married in 1968!


----------



## Billax (Sep 26, 2011)

You're good, Professor! 1960 for the pill. In 1965, the FDA approval, 6.5 million American women were on pill, making it the most popular form of birth control in the U.S.


----------



## catside (Oct 7, 2010)

Yale is part of the American society and reflects what is happening anywhere else, perhaps with a short lag. But I suspect the question is rhetorical.

Edit: Apologies, you have already said it was rhetorical.


----------



## Billax (Sep 26, 2011)

catside said:


> Edit: Apologies, you have already said it was rhetorical.


Not a problem, catside. Got a story or two about Yale?


----------



## catside (Oct 7, 2010)

Indeed! 
I don't want to besmirch your, in no doubt, beautiful memories my friend but these days it is a corporation like any other, run by corporate clowns.
Kids, I think, are getting smarter every year - or I am getting old -. 
Their dress code is mostly JCrew et al., not that terrible.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Interesting. Well I didn't live around those years and while I certainly prefer what was worn in 1963 over 1971 (or today for that matter), the 1971 picture isn't all bad. Two of them are wearing collared shirts, one even looks like an OCBD. With one exception. Jeans may be for laborers only according to some here, but surely we can all agree that the overalls are a step too far even by today's standards!


----------



## catside (Oct 7, 2010)

2014, some internet photos since they are publicly available. I think the kids are great, period.


































Also feel free to search for Yale belly dance society . They are wonderful actually.


----------



## fred johnson (Jul 22, 2009)

I am from New Haven, having grown up 2 blocks from the campus. In 1968 I was a college freshman (not at Yale) and I did witness the change at Yale and other campusus. Actually I can go back to the days when on graduation days many students boarded flat bed trucks and rode through the poorer neighborhoods tossing coins to the children.. Around the late 60's there was a new look at Yale as a new generation took privilege sort of for granted and did not feel the need to follow in "dad's" ivy footsteps, as well the social trends and directions mentioned above. There was also the demise many of New Haven's trad/ivy stores; Gentree, Whites, Rosenbergs, Hunter Haig, Harolds, Sacks, Gamers and finally the Yale Co-Op itself, the last refuge of reasonably priced trad clothes. Only J Press was and is left. Casual wear shops, the coming of Macys and suburban malls hastened the demise of (proper) student dress and the attitude of having a certain type of neatness and encouraged jeans, sweats, etc. In the late 60's everyone wanted to , at least , look like some sort of socialist radical and workwear and somewhat of a "common man" look emerged, radically different from "my fathers' look" and gradually the professors started to adopt the same look as Yale became more socially progressive in atmosphere. Redevelopment and making New Haven "model city" No. 1 also had its influence on New Haven infrastructure. Somehow or other I escaped this direction as I was so enamored with clothes I grew up seeing in the windows of Press, Rosenberg & Whites and the shoes of Barrie Ltd that I could not let go of the look that I could not afford and wanted so badly. I bought what I could when I could and planned for the future.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

I'll see your Beatles and raise you an Elvis keen to reinvent himself as relevant in `68.

In truth though, long hair aside, the Beatles were quite smartly turned out. It was that other branch of the British Invasion the Stones who were scruffs.



Billax said:


> 1969, Professor. You are on point!
> 
> So, I'll bounce it back to you.
> 
> ...


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

I believe that the explosion of heavily advertised brands, nationally and, later, internationally, spelled doom for the smaller, independent merchants. This wave of large, corporately owned companies, with their logos, greatly influenced styles. Who here remembers 'the wet look'? There was even a period when Barbour-like coats, with innumerable imitations and replicas hit the market in the 1980s. Was it an outgrowth of mass media? 

These shifts in what is 'cool' come and go, but pass not without consequences. I'm thinking now of the current look of the shaved head and goatee. In 1969, who would have thought...?


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Shaver said:


> I'll see your Beatles and raise you an Elvis keen to reinvent himself as relevant in `68.
> 
> In truth though, long hair aside, the Beatles were quite smartly turned out. It was that other branch of the British Invasion the Stones who were scruffs.


But very early on, even the Stones were turned out basically Trad - Mick wore button-down collared shirts, sport coats and turtlenecks and, sometimes, ties. It was as they started to play to their anti-Beatles marketing image ("would you let your daughter marry a Rolling Stone" and all that stuff), that the wheels came of the sartorial wagon for the Stones.

Elvis looked really good in his '68 comeback special - that black leather outfit and sparse stage set looked very cool and fresh, as if he was saying, "let me show all these psychedelic young rockers how it is done." It is right after that when the jumpsuits, weight gain and other bad choices happened.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Billax said:


> There's a story in what happened between 1963 and 1971....


What happened? I would focus on the events of 1967-1968:


RFK and MLK
Newark and Chicago race riots
Tet Offensive

Political unrest, racial unrest, our first modern hopeless (and pointless) war. Mix in drugs, sexual freedom, and the start of the break down of our social institutions. It was the ascension of the "wants of the child" over the "rationality of the adult". We as a society are still trying to balance the two today.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Gemini/Apollo.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

Hillar Clinton's life is an Excellent example of these changes. In 1960 she campaigned for Nixon. Then in 1964, she supported Barry Goldwater. Then she attended Yale, met Bill and embraced the social changes and radicalism of the late 60's and early 70's.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

'69: Me!


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I beg to differ, Shaver. Both the Beatles and the Stones were quite Ivy/tradish early on. You have only to look at photos up to about 1966 to find the Stones often clad in sport jackets and ties and Shetland sweaters. Jagger especially often could look quite collegiate, favoring crewneck sweaters and turtlenecks as well as rugby shirts. It seems that 1967 was the line where the garb changed dramatically into bizarre costume.



Shaver said:


> I'll see your Beatles and raise you an Elvis keen to reinvent himself as relevant in `68.
> 
> In truth though, long hair aside, the Beatles were quite smartly turned out. It was that other branch of the British Invasion the Stones who were scruffs.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Nobleprofessor said:


> Hillar Clinton's life is an Excellent example of these changes. In 1960 she campaigned for Nixon. Then in 1964, she supported Barry Goldwater. Then she attended Yale, met Bill and embraced the social changes and radicalism of the late 60's and early 70's.


I did not know that about her. It is always the late converts that are most passionate and committed to the ideology - whatever ideology it is. (I'll walk myself over to the Interchange now).


----------



## Roycru (Apr 13, 2011)

The 1963-1965 dress code from my old school. I graduated in 1965. Several years after I graduated, the dress code was abolished, and the flag with stars for every old boy who had died in in the wars since the school was founded was removed from the auditorium. Some of us are still trying to get that flag (with added stars) put back up.

About ten years after I graduated, Linda and I ran into Mr. Mathis and Mr. Hooker (two of my old teachers) at the opera. They both said that '65 was the last good year at the school.


----------



## universitystripe (Jul 13, 2013)

I really credit Paul McCartney for my early interest in Trad. All those heavy Scottish sweaters and blazers, you know. 

I was born in 87, though. No one dressed like that, who I knew, in my adolescence. I discovered that look out of my love of his music.


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

I lived through the era and I wish I could remember more about this.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

It's true that Charlie is the dapper one, especially these days. However, I'm not sure I buy that story. The different versions floating around give me some doubts.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

mhj said:


> I lived through the era and I wish I could remember more about this.


LOL. I laughed, loved, studied, fought, and prayed my way through parts of the years referenced, but indeed, I did live through all of them and given that so many of us keep reminiscing about the good old days, I guess they must have been pretty darn good, overall(?)!


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

xcubbies said:


> These shifts in what is 'cool' come and go, but pass not without consequences. I'm thinking now of the current look of the_ shaved head and goatee. In 1969, who would have thought...?_


_

_It was around, but almost exclusively on bikers, ex-cons, black revolutionaries, guys who wanted to give off a hard, don't-f*ck-with-me vibe (and who *were* hard men). It seemed to really catch on with blue collar white guys when the pro "rasslers" adopted it, then it went to the wannabe tough types who'd never even been in a fight as a ten year old, to the general run of "me too"s. Interestingly, the time line for tattoos is about the same.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

You guys saying that the Stones and the Beatles were Trad are missing the point. What they were wearing was pretty much what everyone was wearing. It looks Trad to you because today people dress in a wide assortment of bizarre styles, or slovenly. In the mid-1960s conformity was the norm and the Hippie movement grew out of that restricted conformity that youth felt.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

What school was that ?

Just curious.

(Also, btw, I happened to see the movie "An Ideal Husband" on TV a couple of months ago.)


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

xcubbies said:


> You guys saying that the Stones and the Beatles were Trad are missing the point. What they were wearing was pretty much what everyone was wearing. It looks Trad to you because today people dress in a wide assortment of bizarre styles, or slovenly. In the mid-1960s conformity was the norm and the Hippie movement grew out of that restricted conformity that youth felt.


I think there is a nuance to what is being discussed here. You are correct that the Stones and Beatles, early on, were just wearing the clothes of the time - clothes that we now define that as Trad - but it does show that the early British rock invasion was not - at first - a sartorial invasion. Whatever blew apart what we now call Trad dressing was not actuated by the early British rockers. That said, when the culture started to change, rock and roll stars jumped fully on the wave - drugs, sex, sartorial, etc.


----------



## Walter Denton (Sep 11, 2011)

I was on campus in the Northeast from 1965-1970 and, in my experience, the change away from the Ivy look of the 50s happened gradually with one big exception. By 1966 "wheat jeans" began to be common and it was unusual to see a jacket and tie on campus. OCBDs, Shetlands and Weejuns were still common, however. As I recall, the big change happened in the fall of 1967 after the "Summer of Love". That fall marijuana consumption on campus became quite common and, after that experience, short haircuts, well pressed khakis and polished shoes just seemed too uptight and too militaristic. 1967 was, for the most part, the year blue jeans and chambray mostly replaced khakis and oxford cloth. The change was exacerbated by the anti-bourgeois identification with the working class and the "grow your own" back to nature movement of the next few years. Certainly, the change didn't happen at the same time on all campuses or for all students but, especially after the events of 1968, many students no longer identified with or wished to enter the power elite and their mode of dress signified that change.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

Do you know this from experience or from the movies? If you want to get into styles of English youth circa 1965 you need to touch on the Teddy Boys, the Mods (Carnaby Street). I know because I saw Georgie Girl, Morgan, Alfie.



Fading Fast said:


> I think there is a nuance to what is being discussed here. You are correct that the Stones and Beatles, early on, were just wearing the clothes of the time - clothes that we now define that as Trad - but it does show that the early British rock invasion was not - at first - a sartorial invasion. Whatever blew apart what we now call Trad dressing was not actuated by the early British rockers. That said, when the culture started to change, rock and roll stars jumped fully on the wave - drugs, sex, sartorial, etc.


----------



## Tahmasp (Mar 15, 2014)

Walter Denton said:


> especially after the events of 1968, many students no longer identified with or wished to enter the power elite and their mode of dress signified that change.


I didn't live the years in question, but this strikes me as the best explanation. Events like the arrival of rock 'n roll, co-ed education, and the growth of mass-market department stores are symptoms, not causes. To my mind, there were two trends with real causative power to shift the campus style. One has been mentioned by others - the youth culture explosion in the late 60's made it profoundly un-cool to identify with the establishment and elevated non-conformity in thought, habit, politics, and dress. The other cause hasn't been mentioned, which is that the Ivies ceased to be the preserve of a few elite prep schools, and began to admit students from much broader economic backgrounds. The prep school kids were used to wearing a jacket and tie as part of their uniform, but once a critical mass of middle-class public school kids arrived, the Ivy style of dress couldn't remain the norm.

Those who were there, please feel free to chime in and correct me if I'm off base.


----------



## catside (Oct 7, 2010)

^Agree.

Embarrassingly I have been wearing the same outfit since 6th grade, most days than not, commonly referred as the security guard look


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

They Ivy League was a foreign country to guys like me. We did have one high school teacher who had just graduated from Dartmouth (I think) and who proposed to instruct us on what was being worn on campuses. But most of the college bound went to the California State University system and that's basically a drive-in education so kids wore to class what they wore at home which what they had worn to high school. Believe me it wasn't a blazer and tie! A few of us went the University of California route and that's where the tee-shirt and jeans look (augmented on cold days by a Pendleton board shirt) predominated. Yalies just caught the bug from the rest of the country.


----------



## Oldsport (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned Pot...


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

Triathlete said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned Pot...


i did. In the first response.


----------



## Oldsport (Jan 3, 2012)

Why yes you did Sir! My apologies. Your post could have ended the thread right there


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

Triathlete said:


> Why yes you did Sir! My apologies. Your post could have ended the thread right there ��
> 
> Mai


No need to apologize! I think all of the responses have been thought provoking and interesting.


----------



## Oak City Trad (Aug 2, 2014)

Triathlete said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned Pot...












You rang?

While historically relevant to the period in question, I doubt he had much influence on sartorial choices on campus.


----------



## Trimmer (Nov 2, 2005)

Duvel said:


> . . . Jagger especially often could look quite collegiate, favoring crewneck sweaters and turtlenecks as well as rugby shirts. . . .


I think Jagger was the only member of either the Stones or the Beatles to actually go to university.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

I entered Rutgers in 1981 (clearly not an Ivy), but interestingly, the dress - while very diverse if you take into account every group (punk, for example or some still clinging to '70s garish or even '60s hippie) - was, overall, an '80s version of Trad. 

A lot of levis and chinos, rugby shirts, shetland sweaters, grey sweatshirts, boat shoes, Bean boots, bucks and converse sneakers. That said, almost no one wore jackets or ties or GTH items and there was some trendy stuff (acid washed jeans, fancier sneakers, Miami Vice style items and other things that were "in" in the '80s), but a big segment wore an '80s version of Trad as described. 

I do think part of this is because Rutgers, being a state school, has a student body that comes from relatively modest income backgrounds, so there isn't a lot of money for clothes (especially trendy). The Army-Navy store near campus that sold jeans, chinos, canvas sneakers, sweatshirts, etc. did a very good business. 

I looked though my graduating yearbook months ago and was surprised to see how much looked kinda Trad (with an insane number of down coats - clearly they were in).


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

My alma mater is a state university, too, FF. The school always has attracted a healthy influx of rich out-of-state kids from Chicago, and so I actually saw a lot of well turned-out ensembles. I was inducted into a scholastic fraternity my freshman year, and I had the foresight to go out and buy a navy blazer (even though a cheap one) for the induction ceremony. Fortunate that I did, as almost every other kid was in a repp tie and a blue jacket--surprising, looking back on it, considering it was 1973 on a state campus.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Very few rich kids at Rutgers - a friend of mine said, regarding the women there, in four years, he never saw a silk blouse. I owned a blazer, dress slacks, collared shirts and ties because I worked in a department store as a salesperson all through college and had to dress that way, but never once wore those clothes for a college event. But again, still a lot of 80s Trad clothing on campus. I think every girl owned a wool cable knit sweater.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

HRE strikes again!!

(Hippies Ruined Everything)


----------



## alkydrinker (Apr 24, 2012)

Oak City Trad said:


> You rang?


Ha, Pol Pot. I believe Shaver was just recently quoting lyrics from the Dead Kennedys song "Holiday in Cambodia" ...something about playing ethnic-y jazz to parade his snazz on his 5 grand stereo.


----------



## Captain America (Aug 28, 2012)

Great answers. I think it's a mistake to just pick one or two as the "causes" but makes sense to look at the whole swirl.

The birth control answer, though, holds the most promise as the thing splitting us all up. It lead to re-interpretations of all kinds, between persons, of course, but also between persons and institutions.

The commercial YouthCulture of the Baby Boom, the connection to rock and roll styles, is important. WHY be like Dad?
why not have FUN. . . since American economic life was opening up new opportunities of all kinds.

And of course, the Vietnam War propelling EVERYBODY to be against the "system" ended up itself becoming a trendy political fashion.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Nobleprofessor said:


> Hillar Clinton's life is an Excellent example of these changes. In 1960 she campaigned for Nixon. Then in 1964, she supported Barry Goldwater. Then she attended Yale, met Bill and embraced the social changes and radicalism of the late 60's and early 70's.


Considering she was a Rockefeller Republican who was organizing civil rights protests in 1965 while president of the Wellesly College Republicans and broke with the party what she perceived as dirty campaigning by Nixon in the 1968 primary against Rockefeller, I think that says more about the realignment of the Republican and Democratic parties in the 60's than any sort of social change.

It was also around this time that the so-called "neoconservatives" were "mugged by reality" as saying goes.



Fading Fast said:


> I did not know that about her. It is always the late converts that are most passionate and committed to the ideology - whatever ideology it is. (I'll walk myself over to the Interchange now).


:icon_headagainstwal


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

alkydrinker said:


> Ha, Pol Pot. I believe Shaver was just recently quoting lyrics from the Dead Kennedys song "Holiday in Cambodia" ...something about playing ethnic-y jazz to parade his snazz on his 5 grand stereo.


Excellent! There should be a prize for spotting my pepperings of arcane, obscure and esoteric references. Certainly Jello Biafra would have no problem whatever identifying what went wrong in America during the period in question:

"So it is important to learn from the mistakes of people who came before us, people we admire like Tim Yohannon and people we no longer admire like sixties radicals who turned around and became right wing cyber-yuppies. And don't let the attitude you have now evaporate if you start making money working for I.B.M. Always keep that with you and make sure it's passed down to your children. Don't give up and don't mellow out".


----------



## Billax (Sep 26, 2011)

Walter Denton said:


> I was on campus in the Northeast from 1965-1970 and, in my experience, the change away from the Ivy look of the 50s happened gradually with one big exception. By 1966 "wheat jeans" began to be common and it was unusual to see a jacket and tie on campus. OCBDs, Shetlands and Weejuns were still common, however. As I recall, the big change happened in the fall of 1967 after the "Summer of Love". That fall marijuana consumption on campus became quite common and, after that experience, short haircuts, well pressed khakis and polished shoes just seemed too uptight and too militaristic. 1967 was, for the most part, the year blue jeans and chambray mostly replaced khakis and oxford cloth. The change was exacerbated by the anti-bourgeois identification with the working class and the "grow your own" back to nature movement of the next few years. Certainly, the change didn't happen at the same time on all campuses or for all students but, especially after the events of 1968, many students no longer identified with or wished to enter the power elite and their mode of dress signified that change.


What a useful response from someone who lived it! Walter, your time on campus immediately succeeded mine. My apologies in advance for being NOT AT ALL interested in the responses of others who read about the period rather than lived the period.

In 1962, my Fraternity brother and way cool guy from Deming, New Mexico, Tony D. came back from Summer break with a bag of Marijuana and all the fixings. "Bill, try this! It's amazing" he said. At the time, I was a tobacco smoker, so the inhale and hold it technique was no stretch for me. But, for one reason or another, I failed to get the high that so serenified my brethren. Damn! Tony was always way ahead of the curve. Due to my epic fail on my first try, I never even got on the curve!

Foolishly, I graduated shortly thereafter. I wasn't as clever as my friend, Bob J. who spent 7 1/2 years in college because he liked it so much!


----------



## Billax (Sep 26, 2011)

fred johnson said:


> I am from New Haven, having grown up 2 blocks from the campus. In 1968 I was a college freshman (not at Yale) and I did witness the change at Yale and other campusus. Actually I can go back to the days when on graduation days many students boarded flat bed trucks and rode through the poorer neighborhoods tossing coins to the children.. Around the late 60's there was a new look at Yale as a new generation took privilege sort of for granted and did not feel the need to follow in "dad's" ivy footsteps, as well the social trends and directions mentioned above. There was also the demise many of New Haven's trad/ivy stores; Gentree, Whites, Rosenbergs, Hunter Haig, Harolds, Sacks, Gamers and finally the Yale Co-Op itself, the last refuge of reasonably priced trad clothes. Only J Press was and is left. Casual wear shops, the coming of Macys and suburban malls hastened the demise of (proper) student dress and the attitude of having a certain type of neatness and encouraged jeans, sweats, etc. In the late 60's everyone wanted to , at least , look like some sort of socialist radical and workwear and somewhat of a "common man" look emerged, radically different from "my fathers' look" and gradually the professors started to adopt the same look as Yale became more socially progressive in atmosphere. Redevelopment and making New Haven "model city" No. 1 also had its influence on New Haven infrastructure. Somehow or other I escaped this direction as I was so enamored with clothes I grew up seeing in the windows of Press, Rosenberg & Whites and the shoes of Barrie Ltd that I could not let go of the look that I could not afford and wanted so badly. I bought what I could when I could and planned for the future.


Thank you for your wonderful reminiscence!


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Captain America said:


> Great answers. I think it's a mistake to just pick one or two as the "causes" but makes sense to look at the whole swirl.
> 
> The birth control answer, though, holds the most promise as the thing splitting us all up. It lead to re-interpretations of all kinds, between persons, of course, but also between persons and institutions.
> 
> ...


I understood nothing of what you just said. Not a word.

I too lived thru the 60s and I suppose I might apply Dickens' opening to Tale Of Two Cities to it, but I thought it nothing special at the time, nor do I looking back. What is special is what happens to us personally at any given time. And a lot happened to me then, but I feel the same might have happened had I been 15 thru 25 in this decade. But with a cell phone.


----------



## Allen Dreadmon (Nov 8, 2014)

I am loving this thread. Please keep the stories coming.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

I wasn't there (I wasn't even born yet). For those that were, do you remember this? From the Yale Co-op?


----------



## catside (Oct 7, 2010)

LOL We are good at LUX. Let me leave it there. Sallovey might be watching.


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

What happened?

Fluoridated water, that's what happened.

--Brigadier General Jack D. Ripper, USAF, Ret.


----------

